

Here are the five most over-hyped technologies of 2015 according to Gartner - kiril-me
http://venturebeat.com/2015/08/19/here-are-the-five-most-over-hyped-technologies-of-2015-according-to-gartner/

======
JoeAltmaier
Can't read end of article: some black square keeps popping up and driving
scroll to top. Damn ads.

